# Shoes pulling off in mud



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

ideally your horses shoes shouldnt pull off just because its walking through mud. im not totally sure but i would have a look at the job your farrier is doing because it doesnt sound right to me.

i wouldnt use the easyboots over shoes either. apart from wearing down your easy boots it would probably cause rubbing i would imagine. is there any specific reason why your horse has shoes on? you could always go barefoot if he doesnt need shoes? however, in mud you would probably have some troubles with easyboots


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Jazzy has it right. I think easy boots will cause more problems than they would solve. Even thick clay mud shouldn't pull off a horseshoe unless it was put on improperly. If you are only trail riding and not riding much on rocks or gravel, then I would try going barefoot. It would definitely solve your problem. Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## skyesrider (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for your replies - I would love to go bare foot - but it is rocky here as well. Believe it or not the mud can pull the shoes off. We have a couple of different farriers at the barn and it happens to "both" of their work. It's really frustrating.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Does your horse have good feet? If she does, then going barefoot wouldn't hurt her even on rocky ground. I assume you just do trail riding type stuff, nothing too strenuous (running, quick turns, etc.). Horses hooves can withstand more than we think. Try going barefoot and just give her some time to get used to it. Don't use her too hard and keep a close eye out for any sign of lameness. After a while, her feet will toughen up even more and she will be up for almost anything. You also might want to look around and try to find a farrier that specializes in barefoot hoof care so that she will stay trimmed correctly.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

If you go barefoot you can use the boots of your choice. I use Boa's currently and love them. If I am riding in soft ground I don't use them but on my backroad I often do as their hooves aren't accustomed to that surface.. I never intend to go back to shoes.

Edited cuz I forgot to add this. I understand the mud isn't pulling off the shoes but rather slowing the front hoof from getting out of the way of the hind and so they get stepped on and loosened/pulled off that way. Boots are not meant to be used with shoes.


----------



## skyesrider (Dec 29, 2008)

That makes a lot of sense Appyt - that the mud is not pulling off the shoes! We do have a farrier at my barn that does the natural horse "shoeing". I am really considering trying it. Does anyone know how long it takes for the bare foot "shoe" to actually be built up enough that the horse gets comfort from it? I know that when my current farrier works on her that he trims her before he puts on the new shoe. So would he use the "trim" that he would noramally take off to start to the natural "shoe"?


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Skyesrider -- I would highly recommend searching this site and the net for barefoot hoof care. You will glean a LOT of information to get you started. Then come back and we'll all do our best to fill in the fuzzy spots! A barefoot trim is different than the trim for putting on a shoe and it does take some time for the hoof to callous and spread and grow, but if done properly your horse will adapt quickly.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

_>>That makes a lot of sense Appyt - that the mud is not pulling off the shoes! We do have a farrier at my barn that does the natural horse "shoeing". I am really considering trying it. Does anyone know how long it takes for the bare foot "shoe" to actually be built up enough that the horse gets comfort from it? I know that when my current farrier works on her that he trims her before he puts on the new shoe. So would he use the "trim" that he would noramally take off to start to the natural "shoe"?_<<

I'm not sure what you mean by the above.. There is no barefoot "shoe". Perhaps you mean the sole callous. Check out this trimmers site(she is my trimmer, btw) to see what a good barefoot trim looks like.


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Here in WA the mud does play a factor in losing shoes.It happens everywhere and w/ all kinds of farriers.Mine tend to lose theirs towards the later weeks of their shoe cycles.But thats just something we live w/, try to keep em out of the deep mud. I have to shoe due to where we ride, rough ground and my horse at least has tender feet.Summer time shoes are rare to be lost.
I envy those that dont shoe though. One less cost.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

My first thought was duct tape them on :lol:


----------



## zanytactics (Sep 8, 2007)

I agree with trying the barefoot thing. It's much better for your horses feet anyway. I just pulled shoes off my 27 yr old appy who had them his whole life. It's been bout 3 months now. I still use boa boots on his front feet when I'm riding on hard ground or rocky areas. He seems to do fine in the soft sand. I noticed a change in a very short amount of time. Before when he had shoes if he lost them his feet would chip up real bad and I thought there was no way I could take him barefoot ever, even when he's retired. But after doing a barefoot trim, His feet look amazing and they are not even done changing yet! I'm soooo over putting shoes on any of my horses. Once you try it you won't go back, and the best part is you save a ton of money!!! I know I do. I also do my own now.

So it's possibile if you give it time to do its job.


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

I'll ask around some local horse folks to see how many actually do it in our area. It sure would be lovely!!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

skyesrider said:


> That makes a lot of sense Appyt - that the mud is not pulling off the shoes! We do have a farrier at my barn that does the natural horse "shoeing". I am really considering trying it. Does anyone know how long it takes for the bare foot "shoe" to actually be built up enough that the horse gets comfort from it? I know that when my current farrier works on her that he trims her before he puts on the new shoe. So would he use the "trim" that he would noramally take off to start to the natural "shoe"?


Huh? never heard of it. Please explain, or even post pics. I would love to learn something new.


----------

